# WTB~~Pecans



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

I bought 5# of pecans in late fall from someone on here. If you have any left for sale OR if any of you 'southerners' are selling pecans, I would like to buy some more! I'm down to 1/2 c. and rationing with care Thanks!


----------



## sriston (Mar 30, 2013)

I have some. Mine are native Southern Illinois pecans that we harvest here on our homestead. They are shelled, screened, and ready-to-use, although before I use any I always double check for small bits of shells. They were harvested in Nov-Dec of 2012 and have been kept frozen. They are small pecans- not tiny but certainly not big like papershell (which I think are tasteless). We sell them for $6.00 a pound plus shipping and we ship them using USPS Priority Mail. I usually use flat rate boxes. I can fit 6 bags in a medium flat rate box. We don't have a PayPal account, we just accept checks, money orders.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

you probably bought them from "backyardlivin". I bought some, but he was in an accident and never sent them or refunded my money.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

sent pm to sriston....


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Got the pecans today from sriston- super! Thanks!


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

> you probably bought them from "backyardlivin". I bought some, but he was in an accident and never sent them or refunded my money.


Contact him again. He did finally send mine.


----------

